
Smartphone Resin 3D Printers - kinz
http://hackaday.com/2016/11/18/3d-printering-smartphone-resin-printers-actually-work/
======
joshvm
I took a punt at $79 - around £50 at the time. Seemed like a pretty good
gamble since the idea (resin/lithography printing) is proven, just not with
smartphone screens. I'd forgotten about it until this post came up!

Was the concept that heavily doubted by so many people? The article is pretty
snarky - e.g. "It is “a boon for democratizing 3D printing technology,”
according to one idiotic tech blog." The comments are similarly vicious,
people are treating this as snake oil. "Whether or not the ONO works or not,
and when it will ship is irrelevant. We’ve seen cooler printers with more
interesting technology fail spectacularly." The author seems to be deeply
unimpressed that they might actually have a product.

Whether it works _well_ is almost entirely going to boil down to the quality
of the interface between screen and resin. We have a Form 1+ at work and
struggled for a long time to get it to produce reliable prints. In the end we
cleaned all the optics and polished up the windows and it seems to be pretty
good now. Resin cost is the main bugbear - since they say you should change
tanks ($50 a pop) every two bottles (litres) of resin.

Their timeline/Gantt chart shows they're a few months behind schedule, though
that's not that bad for a hardware kickstarter that launched in March of _this
year_ (they hoped to be shipping in September). They're now saying shipping in
January subject to their resin passing various international compliance laws.
Depending how skeptical you are, they do have photos with rows and rows of
semi-completed units.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/olo3d/olo-the-first-
eve...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/olo3d/olo-the-first-ever-
smartphone-3d-printer/posts/1738250)

~~~
Kliment
Hackaday comments are famously dismissive and negative. In the case of
hardware kickstarters that's typically justified, for everything else, not so
much.

------
donquichotte
Ionel Ciobanuc built a new version of his printer that gave a much better
result using a lens:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjCIkxHVhNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjCIkxHVhNM)

------
fudged71
I bought into the ONO to see more development in the area of LCD resin
printing. Great to see it actually working! Here is the best video I can find:
[https://youtu.be/SjCIkxHVhNM?t=62](https://youtu.be/SjCIkxHVhNM?t=62)

